# Texas or Jaguar?



## Guest (Sep 15, 2006)

*Which do you like best?*​
Texas Cichlid1542.86%Jaguar2057.14%


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2006)

I posted an earlier poll asking: which do you prefer? Texas Cichlid or an Oscar.

Now I just wanted to know which cichlid ya'll prefer: Texas Cichlid or Jaguar/Managuense Cichlid?


----------



## Yooper (Sep 16, 2005)

For overall looks, texas. For personality, jag. But a large male green tex is hard to beat. I voted tex.


----------



## JKD-DarthSniper (Mar 16, 2004)

I think Jag's gonna kill texas in this poll.


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

I've botten, breed and grown both species but after time you realise texas are way awesomer


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2006)

So, who has the nastier temper? I've never really had the chance to see a jag grow into adulthood but a Texas I've seen. I don't really know how an adult Jag acts when it's more mature.


----------



## Yooper (Sep 16, 2005)

Depends on the individual fish, the tank size and tankmates. I've had males of both species that were mellow. My current male tex is about 7" and a complete pussycat.


----------



## Deezil (Mar 17, 2006)

Jumbo, Mojo's male jag blows my mind.. i went jag...


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

I voted jag but that 14 inch H. carpintis 'Escondido' that Mojo had on the cover of Tropical Fish Hobbyist was something else. I have one, and I have a jag. The jag is more personable and that is what I'm after. As far as looks an 'Escondido' texas is hard to beat.


----------



## illinibruin (Jul 4, 2005)

i dont have a Jag but my male escondido is awesome


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2006)

Maybe if I could find a similar size Jag, I can place it with my Tex and compare them as they grow together.


----------



## salvini boy (May 10, 2018)

definetley texas those are just beaut


----------

